# Dada left out...again



## abhijit_reddevil (May 30, 2008)

I just wonder, what more he has to prove to get into the ODI's again.

*cricket.timesofindia.indiatimes.co...t_in_Ganguly_left_out/articleshow/3085398.cms

Down with Dhoni.


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

it's just that lot of board members are against him. That's all.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 30, 2008)

very much expected, its the news that selectors want to test somw new talents in Bangladesh, as they are not a cricket giant, Dhoni also dont want such seniors... 1+1=2


----------



## csczero (May 31, 2008)

captain's call


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 31, 2008)

lol..what did you expect...if india dont do well in the 2011 world cup...we  will see dhoni taking an early retirement..as you sow so shall you reap..


----------



## ThinkFree (May 31, 2008)

He is not alone. Dravid is there to provide him company


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 31, 2008)

dravid is not in reckoning for the ODI spot anymore..doesnt deserve it either..has been in horrendpous form over the past 2 years...

dadas achievements are enough to proclaim his  glory..be it tests or ODIs..


----------



## shantanu (May 31, 2008)

i am feeling a bit-surprised and angry.. scoring 89 from 53 balls was enough in the last T20 i guess...


----------



## iNFiNiTE (May 31, 2008)

Politics in Team Selection again.


----------



## x3060 (Jun 2, 2008)

well none of the seniors are in the team is it ??...lets go with youngsters for this tournament and lets see...you need seniors ,definitely yes...don't worry they will come back..,you can't keep senior players out for too long..we need a good mix...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2008)

u know what..ganguly aint comin back.he is out of the picture .. the selectors dont want him...simple.
He hasnt been exceptional in IPL.. he has been good but other players have been much better.. if u r takin IPL as a selection criteria ganguly wont be the 1st player to get selected & if ur not takin IPL into consideration then ganguly is anyway out of the squad


----------



## nvidia (Jun 2, 2008)

This isnt fair.. Ganguly should have been there in the squad


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2008)

nvidia said:


> This isnt fair.. Ganguly should have been there in the squad



Why is it not fair?... ganguly is good but he is past his prime..so youngsters should get chance.. Bangladesh ko khelna hai na.


----------



## nvidia (Jun 2, 2008)

^^He isn't totally out of form. He is a good player and he should have been there in the squad. IMO he is better than Sehwag.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^He isn't totally out of form. He is a good player and he should have been there in the squad. IMO he is better than Sehwag.



He doesnt deserve a place in the squad in my opinion.. but he is definetly better than unreliable sehwag.. sehwag is their on his T20 performance but i still dont trust him & i believe he will disappoint us again . he may do well against bangladesh but not Pak...


----------



## nvidia (Jun 2, 2008)

I really feel that Ganguly should have been there instead of Sehwag in the squad. T20 performance shouldn't have been taken into consideration here for senior players.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 3, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Why is it not fair?... ganguly is good but he is past his prime..so youngsters should get chance.. Bangladesh ko khelna hai na.



past his prime??i mean is this a common saying nowadays???past his prime..what the heck..

tests in 2007-1164 runs second to kallis..
odis in 2007-1300 runs 4th in the world

ipl 2008- 350 runs and 6 wickets at an economy of 6 which included three matchwinning performances and 2 man of the match awards.....

IPL MVP-12

Now if thats not performance what is??he fielded well too..took 6 catches and made to run outs...

now thats way better than yuvis or dhonis or sehwags performance..give me a valid reason as to ehy he is not in the team..

also..i forgot to add..the last test against SA in kanpur,  DADA singlehandedly won the match for India when all the superstars failed..he also scoed an 87 in the last match when the batting failed yet again..Saurav has bee proving that by form..he has been  the best player in the indian fraterty over the past two years..but hes still not in the team...

i say..what has dravid done to be not thrown out of the team??if ganguly can be thrown out for a lean patch..why is dravid still there in the test team??

When you chuck a player with the 4th highest runs in Odis you are not doing it for the interest of the game...


----------



## Who (Jun 3, 2008)

Look Ganguly won't be back whatever the reason you say here, you will see him in the IPL though, if you want to see dada in the one day sqaud the team needs to fail badly in the Tri series & the asia cup unless that happens you will only see dada in test matches & IPL from now on, so pray that our indian team fails..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 3, 2008)

^^^lol..nopes..pray that the indian team wins but the top order fails miserably..i am an indain after all..


----------



## Who (Jun 3, 2008)

Actually i am very upset with the whole tri series &  the asia cup its like a cheap beer after a classic champagne of IPL, common now how can someone like india vs bangladesh,india vs hong kong & UAE etc , i mean those matchups look very boring , oh well still 9 months to go for the second IPL, long time to wait.


----------



## csczero (Jun 3, 2008)

i dont think there are 9 months for next IPL ............. coming soon


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 3, 2008)

hey man i do like the Asia cup concept...
u know what if the game has to go global.. we need such competitions
& we can test new players agaianst these week teams

@amd64_man2005

u know what.. Ganguly is not coming back to Odi's . its over for him.& im pretty sure even u realise that. So stop wasting ur time in arguing his case. 

Lets just hope we beat the heck out of Pakistan.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 3, 2008)

^^^DADA likes proving people wrong..i guess you were the first one to write him off after he was chucked out...

chill..and wait ..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 3, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^DADA likes proving people wrong..i guess you were the first one to write him off after he was chucked out...
> 
> chill..and wait ..




maybe i was.. becuz he hadnt been performing well for 3 years


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 4, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> past his prime??i mean is this a common saying nowadays???past his prime..what the heck..
> 
> tests in 2007-1164 runs second to kallis..
> odis in 2007-1300 runs 4th in the world
> ...


 
^^^+1 Very well said.


----------

